# End of line pic 2013



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a pic of the fur I harvested this season minus some mangy coyotes and a few small beaver and *****. Rest is shipping next saturday to FHA and I will get paid for whatever they sell for and I am fine with that. I am not one to get wrapped up in a $10 avg for rats or $4 or $15 for that matter. I do it because I love to do it and getting a little back for my sons college fund is great. 

Trapped a lot less this year but had just as much fun. 

Good luck to everyone the rest of the way, not sure if I will do any beaver this spring or not. OT


URL=http://s3.photobucket.com/user/kharjala/media/IMG_0359_zpsba358e26.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a picture of my boy with me on the coyote line he sure loved the coyotes I think he wanted to pet them. Lol...


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

He liked the otter too.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

From what I can see Kurt, you've done a good job handling your fur!! Great job!


----------



## great hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like a good season, congrats.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom,

Thanks for compliment I put my time in to make sure they are done right, am I perfect, no way but I strive to become better and better. Not sure why pic was so small I just realized it and now have made it larger. Was gonna hang them up on garage today but it was way too windy and raining out so just settled for the fur hanger picture.

OT


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Seldom,
> 
> Thanks for compliment I put my time in to make sure they are done right, am I perfect, no way but I strive to become better and better. Not sure why pic was so small I just realized it and now have made it larger. Was gonna hang them up on garage today but it was way too windy and raining out so just settled for the fur hanger picture.
> 
> OT


The compliment was well deserved! In my opinion Kurt, it's all about a person's pride in doing a good job or at least the very best job they can and you certainly exhibited that! Also I've always believed it showed that person's respect for the animal! I'm not a "trophy-person" but I always hate to see my pelts go.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Agreed a lot of pride goes into it....also I never like shipping them either. It's an empty feeling lol..


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on a great season!


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Great season


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations on a great season! Your pride shows in your hard work and care of your pelts. Seeing your pictures brings back some really good memories for me. It was always hard for me to sell my fur at the end of the season as well, kind of bitter sweet. Looks like you have a future trapper there!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great work! Congrats to you and your boy.

Mike


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Great job Kurt! Looks and sounds like a season full of memories to me. I'm sure you will have a few make top lot also. In a few years you will have a bit of help in the skinning department 
I shipped all my fur to FHA yesterday, I think everybody knows what that empty feeling is like.
Congrats friend!


----------



## Mallard870 (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like you need to change your MS name to"Coyotetrapper"!!

I havan't trapped much in the last few years, and it seems like everything I catch gets tanned and kept for display! HAvn't sold a fur in three years!!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mallard870 said:


> Looks like you need to change your MS name to"Coyotetrapper"!!
> 
> I havan't trapped much in the last few years, and it seems like everything I catch gets tanned and kept for display! HAvn't sold a fur in three years!!


Lol....there are far better coyote trappers on here then me. Thanks for all the compliments guys. I get to hang on to them for almost another week before shipping so no withdrawals yet....Lol... ot


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

How far is your FHA pick-up Kurt? My NAFA pick-up is only 1 mile away and the FHA is close to 25 miles.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Kurt,

Thank you for sharing these photos with us.

Your fur handling skills are definitely in the professional class. It is a great pleasure to see these beautifully furs put up with great care.

Good luck at the auction! Great idea to start funding your son's college with your fur check!

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom said:


> How far is your FHA pick-up Kurt? My NAFA pick-up is only 1 mile away and the FHA is close to 25 miles.


8 miles away I have never had a Nafa pickup near me in all my yrs of trapping while fha has always been under ten miles. There could be a nafa pickup here as close but have never looked when I lived in western UP there wasn't one close at all. I have never had reason to change.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats Kurt on a fine season. You got a cute little trapper in the making there! Great pics of the two of you! Kids definitely make running a trapline tough but I think we both will agree the sacrifices are well worth it. I got 2 little boys (3 yrs and 1 yr and another on the way) Here's a pic of me and my oldest son....I have a couple little lines I take him on....nothing too serious but that's not the point......I get more enjoyment from that little line than any others I have run. Congrats again and best wishes with you and your little buddy!







[/IMG]


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats on the catched and excellent job on the fur handling!

Your son is getting big, soon he can haul the equipment and catch for you


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Been out of town this week, thanks for all the compliments guys. Sure was fun catching them and putting them up and sharing some of it with my son he will be two this march so hopefully next year I can get him out a little more. Bagged them all up for tomorrows shipment to fha can't wait to get the grades on them in March. Off to the Kings vs Wings game tomorrow....GO KINGS!!!


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Go WINGS, you get any of 'em in the Yoop?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

A few in who at deer camp.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I think there was a typo......I think you meant to type go WINGS.........IN FACT I KNOW THAT'S WHAT YOU MEANT......RIGHT.......RIGHT! :lol:


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice catch,congrats. How many sets did you run to catch the number of k-9's that you did? Was my first year attempting to catch coyotes,were none in my area when trapping 25-30 years ago,did manage to catch a couple but I think I have more questions than answers after the first year.:lol: I did learn that it takes alot of hard work to run even a small k9 line but it truly is something that just gets into your blood and you cant get enough of it.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I think there was a typo......I think you meant to type go WINGS.........IN FACT I KNOW THAT'S WHAT YOU MEANT......RIGHT.......RIGHT! :lol:


No not a typo at all and anyone who watched that game knows deep down th kings got hosed on that tying goal!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

:lol::lol: Irregardless, you chose absolutely the right game to go down and see! Definitely got your $$ worth with that game from start to finish!

Off the defender-off the glass-off the back of the goalie- into the net-SCORE!!!:lol::lol::SHOCKED:


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom said:


> :lol::lol: Irregardless, you chose absolutely the right game to go down and see! Definitely got your $$ worth with that game from start to finish!
> 
> Off the defender-off the glass-off the back of the goalie- into the net-SCORE!!!:lol::lol::SHOCKED:


Seldom,

Except you got it wrong, off the defender off the netting above the glass (which makes the play over and no goal) off the goalie and in the net. I feel I got taken not $$ worth. Nhl admits no goal so do players problem is they don't review all goals like they should. Brutal non call.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Could have been worse, a fan could have thrown the puck back in, off the goalie's back-in the net-Score!:lol::lol:


----------

